# Closing HSBC account



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have an HSBC account here and I wanted to close it, i'm just wondering if its as easy as just walking in to the bank withdrawing all my money and telling them i want to close it?

Having been in Dubai for a while that just seems a bit too easy. I wanted to if anyone has done it and if there were any restrictions or hoops to jump through.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I plan to do the same thing next week and would like to know too. After the horror of closing out a loan account last year,only God knows how traumatic this will be!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't been through this with HSBC but with two other banks (one of them was Standard Chartered) I had to submit the paperwork and then wait about 10 business days while they confirmed everything was ok.. (officially they stated it would take 5 business days go figure..).. if you have not had any loans or other products with the account and just a plain old bank account it's simpler usually... 

one thing I would recommend though, regardless of which bank you are dealing with, wait it out and make sure to get an official piece of paper stating you are free and clear... heard too many horror stories of people thinking their accounts were closed only to be slapped with pending balances a few months/years later...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I wrote about this last week

How to close your bank account when leaving the UAE - The National


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

No loans or anything just a plan account with cash in it, will pull out most of the money i have in it and just approach the bank to close it with just the bare minimum. Hoping it should be straight forward... Nice article as well.

thanks


----------

